# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Парочка разноплановых композиций

## Atos1234567

http://www.realmusic.ru/907856/
Осмелюсь разместить здесь парочку разноплановых композиций. Не поминайте лихом.

----------


## bemol

*Atos1234567*,
7 планета не вставила даже под водочку - видать, не мое это. А вот Реквием - это красиво!!! Бахом повеяло. Молодец!!!
И еще. По поводу твоей последней сентенции - не балуй!!! Жизнь прекрасна и удивительна в любом возрасте и при любых обстоятельствах!!!

----------


## Лев

*Atos1234567*,
 Эксперимент - можно улететь без всякой травки, но очень на солнечное сплетение действует, брррррррр.......:smile:
Реквием - впечатляет, грандиозо...

----------


## VAD

"Реквием"
Эксперименты на тему реквиемов... шютк...
А по большому счету применение хороших скрипичных сэмплов не помешало бы... да и честно сказать четкая структура отсутствует...
не впечатлило...

----------


## мусяня

*Atos1234567*,
 Обнови ссылку,а то Реквием идет,а вотпервая композиция не идет :Aga:

----------


## fender74

> Парочка разноплановых композиций


Реквием-бомба!

----------


## Aniva

Стоит блок на сайте( К сожалению не могу послушать(

----------

